# Before and After Muscle!



## K1 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://beforeandaftermuscle.com/

Excellent motivational site!! It shows the hard work that people have put in...It's always great to see before and afters, to better show a person's progress!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice and inspirational site!!!!


----------



## MPMC (Apr 11, 2011)

pretty cool site


----------



## PRIDE (Sep 30, 2011)

Great site!


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 12, 2011)

k1* said:


> http://beforeandaftermuscle.com/
> 
> Excellent motivational site!! It shows the hard work that people have put in...It's always great to see before and afters, to better show a person's progress!



:yeahthat:


----------



## K1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Very nice and inspirational site!!!!



I agree!


----------



## K1 (Oct 31, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ProFIT (Sep 17, 2013)

Great site!


----------



## workhard2121 (Sep 17, 2013)

It is a great site! Inspirational for sure!


----------



## Big-John (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 17, 2013)

Dam thanks for bumpin this oldy up ProFit  never have seen this . Awesome...


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 17, 2013)

awesome!! thanks


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 1, 2013)

Love seeing before and after pic. Truly inspirational


----------



## squatster (Dec 5, 2014)

That stuff is cool- always wanted to have a camara on the door of a gym to see how much people grow and shrink each year


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 11, 2015)

Some pretty remarkable transformations on there! Cool site.


----------



## vernall (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot for inspiration!


----------



## NickSMITH (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice site. Do you think all this stories/photo is real ?


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 21, 2016)

NickSMITH said:


> Nice site. Do you think all this stories/photo is real ?



I personally know many of the people that have listed themselves on the site. ALL 100% legit.


----------



## vernall (May 4, 2016)

Yes, why not, I'm sure they are real


----------



## NickSMITH (May 4, 2016)

Thanks! Then they all tinned respect!


----------



## vernall (May 10, 2016)

For sure!!!
Great guys


----------



## SURGE (Jan 28, 2018)

The link still works. Some very impressive changes and photos.


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

Amazing transformations


----------



## CollinDC (Jun 22, 2022)

The link brings me to Japanese porn?


----------



## bbuck (Jul 5, 2022)

CollinDC said:


> The link brings me to Japanese porn?


I already know what the before and after look like from that!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 29, 2022)

CollinDC said:


> The link brings me to Japanese porn?


Looks like Big A has dropped the site?


----------

